# 32GB iPod Touch - Yay!



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Now I can seriously consider a Touch to replace my 30GB 5thGen iPod.

I'm just happy to see that and wanted to say it.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I told myself that this was what I was waiting for. Now I guess I find out if I meant it.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I was just talking about that. Very nice deal. Had I not been using a iPhone, I would be all over this. 

Still is a great device. If I found one for cheap - old ones maybe. But this is great news. 

H!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

$519.00...thats kinda insane..pricing...for an ipod, so with tax let see around $591....


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Veej said:


> $519.00...thats kinda insane..pricing...for an ipod, so with tax let see around $591....


I paid over $800 with tax for my original 10gb. 

But I do agree, its a lot of mark up.
The ipod is the same, and a 32gb is not worth near that much more.
$200 less for a 8gb. Diff in drive cost, what $50 bucks retail.

I was wanting a 30gb too. But I will wait for them to come down in price, as its just a want anyway. As much as I would like to believe I need one. I don't. My 5th gen is fine.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ditto. I'm going to wait. My 30 gig 5th gen is still just fine and I'm happy with it - perhaps even more so now that I have seen the price of the new T_ouch_.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Nick said:


> I paid over $800 with tax for my original 10gb.
> 
> But I do agree, its a lot of mark up.
> The ipod is the same, and a 32gb is not worth near that much more.
> ...


I sorta liken that jump just how 1G stick of ram is X and 2G stick is like 3-3.5X. But I hear you cats.

H!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

still too expensive for me. Not worth imho, but i'll let you other folks buy it 
eventually, they'll come out with higher capacity HDs and the prices will be more reasonable 

until then, my old 3G 40 GB will stay in my truck as my audio source 

if I was a student or travelled to work every day on a bus, you bet your bottom I would have one though


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I paid over $800 with tax for my original 10gb.
> 
> But I do agree, its a lot of mark up.
> The ipod is the same, and a 32gb is not worth near that much more.
> ...


Keep in mind the density is what costs. I don't think its unreasonable to charge 200 more for 4x the storage space. $12.5 per Gb of flash isn't that bad a deal. USB keys are practically that price.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Eric0 said:


> Keep in mind the density is what costs. I don't think its unreasonable to charge 200 more for 4x the storage space. $12.5 per Gb of flash isn't that bad a deal. USB keys are practically that price.


i though the touch had a cf micro drive. perhaps I am wrong,
if so that explains the price jump.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> i though the touch had a cf micro drive. perhaps I am wrong,
> if so that explains the price jump.


Pretty sure only the Classic iPod's have actual drives in them now. Shuffle, Nano, Touch and iPhone all use flash.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

*32 gb iTouch & 16 gb iPhone*

iPhone upgrade stateside! Yes, the price is a bit steep but all that should change in a couple months.

I'd like a 32gb iPhone. Guess I'll have to wait another year.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Must resist urge to buy 32GB iPod Touch!

I said I wanted one with a bigger HD. 32GB would certainly fit my requirement. It definitely would be better for Video Podcasts and Music Videos than my 80GB 5G iPod Video. But I just bought the 80GB 5G last February I think and don't really need 2 iPods. hmmmm... what to do...


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm kind of in the same situation. I've got a 60Gb video. However, the wireless capabilities and PDA like attributes make the touch very attractive.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Why would anyone need a 32 Gb version. Can anyone possibly listen to all that music? Unless I am missing something, is it not easy to add and subtract music and videos on the smaller ones? 
Only possibility to me would be larger software requirements coming in the near future.

Steve


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Crewser said:


> Why would anyone need a 32 Gb version. Can anyone possibly listen to all that music? Unless I am missing something, is it not easy to add and subtract music and videos on the smaller ones?
> Only possibility to me would be larger software requirements coming in the near future.
> 
> Steve


I've got a 26 Gb library in iTunes since I've started trying to replace my songs with Lossless encoding. Add that plus a movie and 32Gb isn't much.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

Who watches music videos constantly though? or videos even? I can understand a lot of songs over and over. 32GB is a little much IMO.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

$100 more for extra 16 Gb of memory on the Touch. $100 more for extra 8 Gb memory on the iPhone. Given that higher density tends to cost more, the pricing on the Touch is aggressive by iPhone standards, especially as Apple gets recurrent $$ from subscribers (of AT&T, Orange and T-Mobile in europe).

The Touch is a very cool device that keeps getting better.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Black said:


> Who watches music videos constantly though? or videos even? I can understand a lot of songs over and over. 32GB is a little much IMO.


I do! As I said I mostly watch Video Podcasts and Music Videos. And 32GB is just fine with me!

Who listens to music these days... that's so 70s.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Crewser said:


> Why would anyone need a 32 Gb version. Can anyone possibly listen to all that music? Unless I am missing something, is it not easy to add and subtract music and videos on the smaller ones?
> Only possibility to me would be larger software requirements coming in the near future.
> 
> Steve


My iTunes Library is 33 gb, 90% mp3, 10% aiff. And while you're correct in stating who can listen to all that music, I'd like to convert my music to a better format than mp3 (aiff, flac) but my 160 gb HD is too small (and iTunes doesn't support flac) which means you'd still need a 32gb at least!

I may switch to the apple lossless format, but I want to be certain that it's better than mp3 before tackling such a daunting task. Anyone have any evidence that it is indeed better than mp3? I there any chance iTunes may support flac in the future?


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Frankly, I just can't see spending that much money to get coverflow and the "convenience" of online purchases. I have a 5th gen 80 gb which I am passionately in love with. If it died, I'd probably buy a Classic.
But I guess that's why Apple makes different products.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

dwp said:


> I may switch to the apple lossless format, but I want to be certain that it's better than mp3 before tackling such a daunting task. Anyone have any evidence that it is indeed better than mp3? I there any chance iTunes may support flac in the future?


From experience the sound quality with lossless is much better than mp3. I can't attest to aiff. Mp3 maxes out at 320 kpbs. Lossless is direct from the CD and seems to be between 800-1100 kpbs. 

FLAC would probably be better but I have no clue when iTunes will support it.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Veej said:


> $519.00...thats kinda insane..pricing...for an ipod, so with tax let see around $591....


Obviously, you never considered the second generation 20GB iPod at $799.00


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Crewser said:


> Why would anyone need a 32 Gb version. Can anyone possibly listen to all that music? Unless I am missing something...


Would you rather pick your music or video (TV show/movie) from a pool of ten choices or _ten thousand?_ Smaller iPods exist just for you, if you don't see the value in larger capacities, but who wants the time and PITA factor of frequent synching?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Black said:


> Who watches music videos constantly though? or videos even? I can understand a lot of songs over and over. 32GB is a little much IMO.


I have a long commute so I like to relax on the bus with an episode of Seinfeld or Lost... I usually watch a couple of episodes per day or the odd movie.
I like the idea of having access to all of my songs and never have to load or unload them to make space... One day I might be in the mood for Beethoven and the next I might be up for the Sex Pistols depending upon my mood. Abba to Zappa baby!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

dwp said:


> My iTunes Library is 33 gb, 90% mp3, 10% aiff. And while you're correct in stating who can listen to all that music, I'd like to convert my music to a better format than mp3 (aiff, flac) but my 160 gb HD is too small (and iTunes doesn't support flac) which means you'd still need a 32gb at least!
> 
> I may switch to the apple lossless format, but I want to be certain that it's better than mp3 before tackling such a daunting task. Anyone have any evidence that it is indeed better than mp3? I there any chance iTunes may support flac in the future?


Technically Apple Lossless is 100% the same as as FLAC , which is indeed far superior than MP3's. Lossless is lossless so the only benefit of Apple's would be the ability to use iTunes and play it on your iPod. Anything without compression is good in my books


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

irontree said:


> Technically Apple Lossless is 100% the same as as FLAC , which is indeed far superior than MP3's. Lossless is lossless so the only benefit of Apple's would be the ability to use iTunes and play it on your iPod. Anything without compression is good in my books


Apple lossless is still compression, just not lossy compression.

Z.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Having an iPhone that's not hacked, I have in essence a 4GB iPod Touch. 

I wish it had 8GB capacity, but the 4 is what I bought and to be truthful, it's quite rare that I wish it held more.

On my iPhone right now is about 10 hours worth of music, 100 or so photos, three one-hour TV shows and some miscellaneous shorts, oh and a couple of hour-long podcasts.

It takes about four minutes to completely swap this out with fresh stuff from my (larger) collection.

4GB worth of material on an iPhone gets me through about a week of typical use, though if I had a commute you might cut that down to 2-3 days. Still, that's a lot. It seems to me that the 32GB Touch is for people too lazy to plug their touch back into their computer every few days.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Some people change their minds as to what they want to watch on a whim so they want a diverse palette available. 

And for music, there's nothing like hitting random on your whole library as opposed to a smaller selection of music (if you're a random guy, at least).

I've constantly found that I'll have everything on me except the one thing I want, it's Murphy's Law (or some cliche like that).

Bring on the RAM...I'd likely buy one of these if my commute wasn't in a vehicle, where audiobooks/podcasts/rocking out is my option. Man, am I behind on movies...


----------



## darylb (Feb 24, 2008)

*32G iTouch and a commute*

Hello All

I'm brand new here, first post. I just got a 32G iTouch, love it. I commute from Bedford, Nova Scotia to The Congo, Africa. This was my first trip with my iTouch. I loaded around 10G of music, 4 feature films and a dozen or so video pod casts. Perfect!!! On the planes I watched movies or chilled out with some music. In the airports between flights I would watch an episode of Geek TV or some comedy clips. I only got my iTouch delivered on the Friday before I left (Sunday at noon) So I had to decide what to put on it at the rush. I'll do a few things differently next time. But all in all, perfect. oh ya, I forgot to mention, I also bought an external polymer lion battery, it adds around 20+ hours to video watching. 

Regards, Darylb


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome to ehmac, DarylB! Nice to have another Bluenoser in here...


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

darylb said:


> Hello All
> <snip>
> I commute from Bedford, Nova Scotia to The Congo, Africa.
> <snip>
> Regards, Darylb


Some of us thought we had long commutes. Welcome to ehMac Daryl.

Steve


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

darylb said:


> I commute from Bedford, Nova Scotia to The Congo, Africa.


Welcome, DarylB, and may I just say:

HOLY CRAP!!!

Cheers
Chas


----------



## darylb (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll usually be a couple of days behind. I'm on a ship off the Congo right now. So of course our internet is through satellite uplink, slooooooooow. In the next day or so we'll be transiting to Angola and depending on the heading we may loose internet totally until we get there. Oh well I remember when internet at sea was just a dream, actually dating myself badly, I remember when internet was just a dream. Again thanks for the warm welcome. Hopefully I can bring something to the discussion.

Regards, Daryl


----------

